# Nenox yo-deba 19.5cm



## deardorff8x10 (Nov 14, 2022)

I got this knife from Korin about a month ago. I gave away a big workhorse knife from Wusthof and missed it, although that knife was very hard to sharpen. I like the heft and feeling of strength in this Nenox. It weighs ~340g, or 12oz. and that helps with momentum in some cutting tasks. It has a pretty wide spine -- however, the surfaces are relatively well polished so it seems to go through things well, though it can have the feeling of an axe at times. Not too hard to sharpen and comes to a pretty narrow ultimate cutting angle -- I like the bevel. Fit and finish are great and the ironwood handle is very nice. The steel is pretty hard and I did make a tiny chip already that I haven't yet sharpened out. I have cut really hard bread crusts, squashes, and a few other things that are very hard. I have not yet used it to break down fish or meat. Not good for bones, as it perhaps brittle, but it has been a good knife for everyday use. As to value, I think it is overpriced, but a lovely knife.


----------

